# Another knife id



## toufas (Dec 18, 2017)

Does anyone know the maker of this and where to get it from? [video=youtube;ysk8SDxUldw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysk8SDxUldw[/video]
The kanji reads kimiyoshi hocho but I can't find anything on it


----------



## toufas (Dec 18, 2017)

https://i.redd.it/a3x13da81lwz.png
The kanji


----------



## KenHash (Dec 18, 2017)

it says Kimiyoshi &#20844;&#32681;


----------

